# LebronTheBetta's Betta Journal



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, last journal I swear.. I'm so ashamed for posting so many and not reviving them. Forgive me! hahahaha x(

Welcome to la casa de LTB. ;-) Not really a house, but.. You get the point. lol

I'll just post pictures here and there about Breme and Kryce. Oh, yes.. The new one I just bought.. Today! lol He's a bicolor dragonscale, said a member here.  Hopefully he turns out to be a HM, if not.. Oh, well. xD 

I won't be posting pictures yet, I already posted pictures about them in threads and albums. New pictures will directly come here! 

Enjoy... (;


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Okay, last journal I swear.. I'm so ashamed for posting so many and not reviving them. Forgive me! hahahaha x(
> 
> Welcome to la casa de LTB. ;-) Not really a house, but.. You get the point. lol
> 
> ...


OMG you got another little boy? I want to see him so bad!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Check my albums! (;

SO, I went to the animal shelter today.. I was just enrolling for volunteering and whatnot. Kittens, cats, and dogs! :3 Pictures once I actually start, there was just a meeting today! The kittens were so cute! 3 black and whites, and one tortoiseshell; can't believe they haven't been adopted out yet. Let alone leave them in a shelter or streets. 

Kryce has been doing swimmingly, not darting anymore and eating. Pictures will be set up tonight!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been hoping to come across a journal of yours! You have such gorgeous fish! Glad that you decided to volunteer at your local shelter! Cats are really fun to socialize with, especially kittens!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lied about the pictures.. Haha ^^"

I promise I'll have them up this time, swear!

I found out Breme has an 180* caudal. 0.0 He beat Kryce to it, lol. I made them have a flare battle for like a few seconds.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Pictures!!








Sorry about the glare. Grrr 























I put in Breme with Kryce just for a flare exercise. Only do 1-2 times per week to avoid stress, and Breme is _always_ in his cup.







You can see his color here more..















His tank..







And a lazy shot. 








Next photoshoot will be for Breme, I'm just so excited I have another betta! xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like my mouse escaped.  Hope he survives out there, or not.. He'll crossbreed with them, and make hybrids. 

And the bettas.. Are doing fine.  They're making bubblenests, and Kryce is such a picky eater. Ugh... But he eats.. Most of the time.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mouse escaping 

Glad to hear that the bettas are doing all right!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Subbed!! Sorry about your mouse :-( that sucks :-/

So a new bi-color or were you talking about Kryce? Because I looked at your album and didn't see any new ones.....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks. 

And yeah, I was talking about Kryce. Whoops... lol Breme will have his photoshoot tonight..


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't tell your mom your mouse escaped!! Hahaha


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She found out. o.o She's used to it, we live in a townhouse and there are some always scurrying. I guess I'm better off with bigger mammals and fish. lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

How long ago did you loose him? It is likely he will return to his cage for food as he is domestic and what not.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yesterday. But he really loves being outside, so I'm not sure. :/


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh dear well keep us updated.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, no sign of Blue. T.T

Also, I got pics of Breme's 180* spread!  I find it quite rare, I lurk the VT threads. xD Under no light, his faint blue iridescence shows quite well!








































This is my favorite, I actually made two copies. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful! He'd do really well in a show minus that bump in his spine behind his dorsal! But the fact that all his fins meet is amazing and awesome! I love his little red head too ^_^


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw!!! So beautiful!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

His grizzleness also needs to be more spread out, he'll fail the variety class.  Thanks everyone, I was right to pick him instead of this orangy guy. ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, well I was talking more about form XD but yeah.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, yes. I know, I was moving on to his color critique since you pretty much covered the form. lol 

I think he's afraid of the dark. He's always flaring when the lights are off. xD Either that, or he's just seeing his reflection. But whenever he and Kryce do their flaring exercises, he doesn't flare as much. Weird.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooh okay, gotcha ;-)

that's kind of cute, never had a Betta afraid of the dark XD None of my betta's flare except Aero when he flares at Steve but he's been moved now that I did the Betta Shuffle. And Rembrandt now flares at his reflection since I changed the lights on his tank to stronger better ones lol but that's it, some Betta's are just lazy.

I've never seen Jarvis flare, ever! Even when he was in the tank with two other males (PK's) at the store (owner didn't realize they were males and not female since we don't have PK's around here much. Even I had trouble sexing though) he'd chase but never flared and still doesn't! He just curiously looks at the other males....I should try a female.....hmmm....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha His guppy buddies keep him calm. lol 

Have you ever wondered Jarvis' preference of gender? The hormones should've made him know, but lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lmao, I've wondered all too often! Same goes for Steve and Tony! The two stripe up something serious when they're separated and get depressed to boot! I swear, my fish, I really don't know!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol, even love comes in between fish. xD 

Maybe it's because Steve and Tony grew up together?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yup! I saw even one of LittleBettaFish's wilds, there were two boy's who were wrapping each other and it was the cutest thing ever!

Yeah, they grew up together but the first few days I had them they were in a divided tank temporary and I had them separated for a week and both were stripey as all hell. When I bought them they were on different shelves so they couldn't have "known" each other before that technically unless from the same spawn but seriously, what are the chances of them really liking each other before that? But anyway, when I put that back together in a split tank after that week they loved it and then last week was the first time they were split, hated it and even I couldn't stand it so now they are back together and both seem to be extremely happy ^_^ makes me happy to! I've got a lovely pair of boyfriends haha

I've wondered about Jarvis and if he could...idk, go in with another boy or girls....lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Really? I guess wild bettas are wilder with love! Gosh, my jokes need to get better. lol

And awe. <3 They must have a big bond right there.. Have you ever put one of them in a cup, and then floated the cup on the other one's side?

Jarvis. Bravo, bravo. /(^.^)\


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, that's cute Lebron XD :lol:

Yeah, it seems they do! I did try the cup and they do flare at each other, they flare normally though but Tony doesn't care much and Steve acts like he wants to eat him half the time so I don't really know. They could be frienemies....you know, keep your enemies closer probably.

I really should try jarvis floating in with the girls, see what he does lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How did Jarvis go with the ladies? Did he need Rembrandt as a wing-man? lol

SO, I have been trying to get Omega One for these past two days! Small amount of days, but I've been through every.. single.. one!! Smh Not every single one, but my fish store.. 2 Petsmarts.. and Petco! All that's left now is 2 more Petsmarts. All I've seen so far are the flakes, but I still prefer the pellets, no matter what similarities in ingredients they have. :/


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol actually, it took him a little while but he eventually did flare at the ladies! He didn't flare much at Gambit though, just flared his fins but not much beard action going on lol Gambit was like a shark XD kept circling him and Jarvis was like "don't move and he won't see you! Don't move, don't move, don't move!" lol too funny

Sucks about the pellets!!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's great he flared! xD

Mum just told me I'm getting a dog for Christmas! Hopefully! lol I wanted one for like, since I was 5! I can't wait, I've been researching training techniques for days. @[email protected] I'm adopting for sure, but I've always wanted a golden.. But then what's more important is saving a life. /(^.^)/ 

Besides that, I've been smelling the rank smell of death for two days now. D: I'm thinking it's Blue, he had no chance of surviving out in my house. But oh well, he wanted to escape anyways. /: Just wish he hadn't.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

awww poor Blue :-(

Congrats on the dog though!! I think it would be fantastic to adopt!! :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Definitely adopt! If you want a golden, there are always rescues that you can look up that specifically rescue goldens!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I hardly see puppies when I search up those. >.> I want to start fresh, no matter how sorry I feel for the adults. ):

Also, I found Blue. My dad tracked the death stench and he remembered he put up a mouse trap where the stink came from. Not good... He searched for the trap and there he was... Blue's neck was snapped. I cried and cried for a bit, but I stopped after realizing he had a better life with me than in Petco with the other males. R.I.P. Blue. May you see Lebron and Trix where you are now. :'D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww poor Blue :-( I'm sorry....at least it was quick


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's okay.  Thanks.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about Blue


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about Blue.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

RIP Blue :'c 
ALSO, yes! Get a dog! Then photo spam xD
When do you think you'll get it? If it's around September 15th, we'll get our new pets together and we can photo spam together xD

I really hope you can find a gold puppy in a shelter. It would be a perfect match.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! :')

And lol, that's around the time I'm moving. xD It's around Christmas, but I will spam! With elves, santa hats, and putting the puppy in a box for a picture! xD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness, do the puppy in the box please!! 
I remember when I was little, every christmas, I'd wish for a puppy/kitten underneath the tree. Never happened lmao, so live out my fantasies for me xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol, alrighty then!

So, from this forum I decided to switch Breme and Kryce. Breme is now in the 3.5G, and Kryce is now in the 20G.. I wanted to switch back, but Breme won't freakin go in the cup! Gah! This is so frustrating!!  I don't have a net, I threw my last one away from my disease outbreak. SMH


----------

